# cheapsprinklers.com



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone have any feedback on cheapsprinklers.com?

https://cheapsprinklers.com/

Thanks


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I found out for myself.

Best prices I could find. Free shipping at $49 - most others require $149 for free shipping. Quick shipping.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Sprinkler Warehouse appears to be cheaper for quite a few things with free delivery.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Their free shipping is with $149. Cheap sprinklers is $49.

Also, if you sign up for a contractor account you get 20% off at cheap sprinklers on your first order.

I just ordered rotors, 5006 plus.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice. I get codes from them for free shipping and you can call customer service for free shipping. Cheap is definitely cheaper for the first order though.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good to know about the call for free shipping. I will try that in the future. Thanks.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

No problem. I was actually trying to get a % off, but that was what they gave me.


----------

